# Police Sergeant Harvard University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Sergeant*
Harvard University 
in Cambridge, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Salary:* 70,800 to 119,000 USD Per Year
*Posted:* 09/19/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety








Harvard University Police Department

59959BR

*Job Summary*
Sergeants are the most visible and critical element of sworn supervision within the Department. Sergeants are first-line supervisors with primary responsibility for ensuring compliance with the professional and ethical standards of the Department by all subordinate Officers and non-sworn employees. Sergeants shall strive to be positive role models and in assisting the community in solving problems and maintaining the peace.

*Position Description*


Field Sergeant, supervising the activities of patrol officers;
Responding to calls for service;
Responding to emergencies;
Adherence to and enforcement of Harvard University and HUPD policies
Acting as shift Watch Commander in the absence of a lieutenant;
Inspecting and briefing assigned personnel;
Conducting in-service training;
Mentoring, counseling, and commending subordinate and support staff, as required;
Evaluating and documenting the job performance of assigned personnel;
Provide guidance, mentoring, and/or counseling to subordinates whose performance demonstrates a need for intervention;
Preparing records and reports; and
Reviews documentation, including incident and accident reports and daily logs for accuracy and compliance with Massachusetts General Law and with university policies.

*Basic Qualifications*

College education (BA or BS) and/or a combination of both some college level work and experience/knowledge of standard police practices and techniques, as well as knowledge of criminal procedure (specifically Massachusetts and applicable US Supreme Court decisions).
Five or more years of law enforcement experience 
Ability to work any shift or day of the week, as needed or directed
At least 1 year of experience directly related to the duties and responsibilities specified.
*Additional Qualifications and Skills*

Verified Patrol Training Officer (PTO) or detective experience at HUPD
Law enforcement experience at a municipal police department, sheriff's department, or federal agency.
BA or BS in organizational leadership, criminal justice, or management.
Documented experience and training in investigations, police operations, and tactics
Ability to plan, assign, and supervise the work and training of subordinates and to command their respect. Strong mentoring/coaching skills, initiative, decision-making, and independent judgment, preferred.
Successful completion of a recognized investigations, leadership, or management program (FBI LEEDA, NUCPS, FLETC, or a similar program).
Commitment to Harvard University's and HUPD's diversity, equity, inclusion, and belonging initiatives. 
Ability to develop and maintain effective and trusting relationships with employees, university officials, and the public.
Able to manage conflict and facilitate difficult conversations.
Competence in analyzing situations quickly and objectively and to determine proper course of action on own initiative.
Strong written and verbal communication skills. 
Seeks input from others and uses and accurate logic and analysis.
Able to obtain information from people through interview and interrogation and being able to deal with the public in a respectable way during stressful conditions.
Two years as a sworn member of the HUPD.
Key Competencies:
Team Leadership
Initiative/Proactivity
Change Management
Sound Judgment and Decision Making
Analytical Skills
Conflict Resolution
Effective Communication
Developing Others
Contingency Planning

*Certificates and Licenses*

Possession of a valid Massachusetts driver's license is a requirement for this job.
Certification/Licensure State of Massachusetts Certified Law Enforcement Officer, or eligibility for Certification by waiver.
*Physical Requirements*

While performing the duties of this job, the employee is frequently required to stand and walk for long periods, up to or more than four (4) hours per day and must be able to walk up 10 flights of stairs.
The employee may be required to carry or move individuals or heavy objects.
Requires handling of average-weight objects up to 25 pounds.
The employee also needs physical fitness abilities to conduct arrests effectively, drive police motor vehicles safely, use weapons and subdue suspects and prisoners.
Required to enter and exit vehicles quickly while wearing approximately 15 to 20 pounds of equipment.
Night vision and peripheral vision are important.
Sits, while driving, for extended periods of time.
Manual dexterity to use handcuffs, light flares, fire weapon, perform CPR, etc.
Work environment involves some exposure to hazards or physical risks, which require following basic safety precautions.
Work may involve moderate exposure to unusual elements, such as extreme temperatures, dirt, dust, fumes, smoke, unpleasant odors, and/or loud noises.
*Working Conditions*

This is an on campus position. All remote work must be performed in a state in which Harvard is registered to do business (CT, MA, MD, ME, NH, NY, RI, and VT).

The University requires all Harvard community members to be fully vaccinated against COVID-19 and remain up to date with COVID-19 vaccine boosters, as detailed in Harvard's Vaccine & Booster Requirements. Individuals may claim exemption from the vaccine requirement for medical or religious reasons. More information regarding the University's COVID vaccination requirement, exemptions, and verification of vaccination status may be found at the University's "COVID-19 Vaccine Information" webpage: COVID-19 Vaccine & Booster Information.

Harvard continues to place the highest priority on the health, safety and wellbeing of its faculty, staff and students, as well as the wider community. Information and details can be found via Harvard's Coronavirus Workplace Policies website: Coronavirus Workplace Policies
*Additional Information*

Harvard University Police Department requires pre-employment reference and background screening.
We are unable to provide work authorization and/or visa sponsorship.
This position has a 90-day orientation and review period
Must maintain certification status.
No person convicted of a felony or any offense punishable under Chapter 94C of the Massachusetts General Laws will be considered for employment.
Total Rewards:

Harvard's Total Rewards Program is designed to attract, retain, and reward the performance of talented employees. As a Harvard staff member, you enjoy many perks that come with working for one of the top employers in Massachusetts, including:

Paid Time Off: 3 - 4 weeks accrued vacation days, 12 accrued sick days, 12.5 paid holidays plus winter recess, and 3 personal days awarded each calendar year.

Medical/Dental/Vision: We offer a variety of excellent medical plans, dental & vision plans.
Retirement: University-funded retirement plan with full vesting after 3 years of service.

Tuition Assistance Program (TAP): $40 per class at the Harvard Extension School and discounted options through participating Harvard grad schools.

Harvard University Employees Credit Union: Our employees credit union provides a complete line of services for all your financial needs. https://huecu.org

Transportation: 50% discounted MBTA pass as well as additional options to assist employees in their daily commute.

Wellness options: A variety of programs and classes at little or no cost, including stress management, massages, nutrition, meditation and complimentary health services.

Access to athletic facilities, libraries, campus events and many discounts throughout metro Boston.
Learn more: Total Rewards

If you believe you need a reasonable accommodation in order to search for a job or to submit an application, please contact us at 617-495-2772. This is a dedicated line to assist job seekers with a disability requiring assistance in applying online.

*Job Function*
General Administration

*Location*
USA - MA - Cambridge

*Job Code*
364057 Police Sergeant

*Sub-Unit*
*

*Department*
Harvard University Police Department

*Time Status*
Full-time

*Salary Grade*
057

*Union*
00 - Non Union, Exempt or Temporary

*Pre-Employment Screening*
Employment, Identity

*Commitment to Equity, Diversity, Inclusion, and Belonging*
Harvard University views equity, diversity, inclusion, and belonging as the pathway to achieving inclusive excellence and fostering a campus culture where everyone can thrive. We strive to create a community that draws upon the widest possible pool of talent to unify excellence and diversity while fully embracing individuals from varied backgrounds, cultures, races, identities, life experiences, perspectives, beliefs, and values.

*EEO Statement*
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, gender identity, sexual orientation, pregnancy and pregnancy-related conditions, or any other characteristic protected by law.
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, or any other characteristic protected by law.


----------

